# Short reach,shallow drop handlebars



## chfp77 (8 Jul 2010)

Anyone have any idea's on any bars with a short reach and shallow drop? Just looking to shorten my reach a bit without new stem. Currently using Ritchey Biomax bars with 130mm drop. At the time these were the only real shallow drop bars i could find. http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=299398


----------



## woohoo (8 Jul 2010)

You could look at the Bontrager VR Race which have a reach of 85mm and a drop of 135mm and the Deda Newton Shallow which have a reach of 80mm and a drop of 135mm. 

Despite the similarity of the dimensions, the bars have quite different shapes; the Bontrager is "flatter" at the top of the bends and the Dedas have a more traditional "round" profile on the bends.


----------



## New Horizon (8 Jul 2010)

I changed to a FSA Omega Compact recently and its made a huge difference to my riding - I'm now quite happy to ride on the drops and access to levers for braking and shifting is much better. 125mm drop, 80mm reach.


----------



## g00se (8 Jul 2010)

How about a set of "On One Midge" bars? Drop 112mm, 64.5 mm reach - but a bit flared (mountain bike drops).


----------



## g00se (8 Jul 2010)

They also do "Mary" and "Mungo" bars for all you 40-somethings....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f0oHGkVoPA


----------



## New Horizon (8 Jul 2010)

I tried a Midge before I went to the FSA - the 'drop' part is very short - the ends of the bars dug into my palms rather than support them. They need to be 2" longer - I did tell On One but they haven't taken my advice on board as yet ... and they do put the shifters at an odd angle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jul 2010)

New Horizon said:


> I changed to a FSA Omega Compact recently and its made a huge difference to my riding - I'm now quite happy to ride on the drops and access to levers for braking and shifting is much better. 125mm drop, 80mm reach.



Me too, they're cheap and fab... agree with all the above. From Parker international IIRC.


----------



## Rezillo (10 Jul 2010)

I have these - Easton EA70 reach 75, drop 130

Wiggle link

I've also got Deda supernatural on one bike- similar design but not a current model.

John


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

g00se said:


> How about a set of "On One Midge" bars? Drop 112mm, 64.5 mm reach - but a bit flared (mountain bike drops).



I saw full drops on a Mtb before and thought they looked plug ugly but those look much better


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> New Horizon said:
> 
> 
> > I changed to a FSA Omega Compact recently and its made a huge difference to my riding - I'm now quite happy to ride on the drops and access to levers for braking and shifting is much better. 125mm drop, 80mm reach.
> ...



Also at Wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/FSA_Omega_Alloy_Compact_Road_Handlebars/5360036373/


----------



## New Horizon (10 Jul 2010)

This guy does a review and really likes them - says much the same as me about much improved access to levers.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWM0KTdCOY&feature=player_embedded#
!


----------



## kyuss (11 Jul 2010)

Another fan of FSA Omega here. I've never been so comfortable in the drops before. Another benefit for me is the nice flat transition from the tops to the hoods. Love 'em.


----------

